# Solid Gold for a 2.5 month pup?...URGENT!...



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

another brand that i considered was innova but unfortunately its not available in manila at the moment....we do have eagle pack holistic but very rare...but if you guys have other suggestions, please let me know and ill see if the brand is available here..thanks again... 


another thing, my pup's "rashes" kind of thing was never gone...i was thinking it could be caused by her food or just the hot weather...i read from solid gold's website that their food helps illiminate skin problems...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you contact them at all ??? 
http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/contact/


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very good food and I like the puppy formula. Good luck with getting her food situation under control and back to feeling good.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello T&T i visited their site but didnt contact them..just wanna hear feedbacks from those in the forum who were able to try it on their pups and what were the results...thank you for the link...


BeauShel, thanks for the response...


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

I contacted them, about that very food for an 8 week old. They said the calcium content may be a little high for the Golden size. I know there is some debate if the Golden is a "large breed", but they recommended the Wolf Cub Puppy Food for lower calcium (and slower initial growth).
My guy...didn't like it. If you google Solid Gold and Golden Retriever - there is a site that rated it a very good food - so no worries about the quality.
Good luck.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's a very good food. The guidelines on the bag are just that guidelines. You start there and move up and/or down. depending on your pup.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello gussie!!...yeah, i checked out the protein in hundchen flocken and its 28% while wolf cub is only 26%...i need to go back to the store where i bought the bag yesterday coz theres no expiration date on the bag but it was manufactured last year, march 2007...so most likely this one is expired already...i checked out the solid gold website and they say that dry dog foods' shelf life is only up to 9 months....i called up the store and they said they will have a look on it....but ill request to change it to wolf cub instead....i also googled the golden retriever and solid gold and found good feedbacks....so i guess am on the right track...i just hope that my pup will gobble this one.... 


hello marshab1!...ill do that..thank you...


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hello...have another question though...what about the stool of the pups who are eating solid gold?..does it stink as much as the ones who are eating eukanuba?....the eukanuba has a really nasty smell but the stool is very firm....are the dog's stools firm on solid gold?....


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't feed Solid Gold but I did feed Eukanuba when Tink was a puppy and it stunk way worse on Eukanuba than on anything else I have fed.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never fed Hunden&Flocken to a pup but I've fed it to my 9 months Golden (coming form Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy) and was happy with the results. I would say it is an overall brand I feel comfortable with even though I've switched to something else. I did not notice a change in odor though... poop very much smells like poop.

Canned food can produce looser stools from my experience. Do not forget to transition on several days. Good luck with your trying out foods and I hope that the poop issues resolve soon.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, even their urine stinks so bad....i wonder though if their stool is also firm on solid gold the same way in eukanuba?....everytime dulce mia's stool becomes a little soft, it drives me nuts...coz my previous pup always had a soft stool to runny stool and am kinda worried that dulce would go down the same path as my previous pup who went to the bridge....i know...am paranoid...just dotn wanna lose another pup again this time....


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, a bit stinkey - might be the Salmon/Bison of the Wolf cub.
The issue of the Calcium..they don't list it on the bag - I agree about the protein.
Good luck.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My Lucy was on Solid Gold Wolf Cub as a puppy. I was really pleased with the food. She had nice firm stools. Good luck with finding a food for your pup.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Gussie said:


> I contacted them, about that very food for an 8 week old. They said the calcium content may be a little high for the Golden size. *I know there is some debate if the Golden is a "large breed"*, but they recommended the Wolf Cub Puppy Food for lower calcium (and slower initial growth).
> My guy...didn't like it. If you google Solid Gold and Golden Retriever - there is a site that rated it a very good food - so no worries about the quality.
> Good luck.


I am not sure how big does qualifies... but my jean-luc was 105lbs. He was almost always bigger than other dogs around. Even my vet said he was a very large Golden. 

And.... Junior is only six months old but he already weighs 60lbs. On Junior's last vet visit... the vet said, "MOst Goldens don't get over 100.... this one may."

Granted Goldens are not as large as some other breeds but I think they still are large breed.


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree...I use a Large Breed Puppy food


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

guys, didnt get to buy solid gold...went to different stores and all their stocks were expired already,,,and according to them, theres only one supplier for solid gold in the phils...i bought a bag of go natural instead...its grain free chicken flavor...have any of you tried it on your dogs?...how did they respond to the food?...


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

jaireen said:


> Hello everyone...just like to ask if solid gold's "Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb)" good for my pup?...shes almost 3 months old...am about to switch her from eukanuba to solid gold ...was able to buy eukanuba per kilo at one of the pet stores and i found some nasty stuffs that were not supposed to be there....am not sure though if its from eukanuba or from another local brand canned dog food that i mixed with her food which she loves so much...as a result, her stool was soft and not as firm as it used to...i then stopped the canned food and mixed her food with hill's a/s prescription diet to help make her stool firm again and when it did, i stopped the prescription diet and added the said local canned dog food again to see if its the one causing her stool to soften or the new treats i just bought for her...but i guess its the canned dog food coz that was the only thing i mixed with her food since yesterday and i stopped giving her treats for a couple of days now...her poop turned soft again...but anyhoots, am still gonna switch her diet to another brand and am planning to buy a small bag of solid gold tomorrow...but before i do so, id like to ask you guys opinion if solid gold is ok or is there another brand that is much better than solid gold that you would recommend...if solid gold is ok, how much should i feed her per day?...should i follow the instructions at the back of the bag?...some say dont coz it was just the dog food companies' tactics to help increase their sales...
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance...


the best so far for GR puppy is eaglepack natural or large breed puppy, you'll amaze how this food do better on your dog


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks sifuyono!!!....a couple of months back. that was my very first choice for my pup until i found out that its not available in manila yet.....as of the moment am using go natural on her but she doesnt seem to like it...so i will have to switich her againn to a different brand after she finish her bag of go....i wish solid gold would be available at that time and hopefully eagle's pack too....by the way, how did your dog respond to eagle's pack?..


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Solid Gold*

Way late on getting on this post. My dog started out on Eukaneba,didn't like the way her coat looked, switched to Iams as that is what the breeder fed. Her whole stomach broke out in sores after a few years, switched to Solid Gold "Barking at the Moon" as I was too lazy to go the elimination diet route and did do the thyroid testing. That was not the problem. She cleared up almost immediately so it was food related, I bought my Solid Gold from Tony at Doggie Food.com.As it was not available locally anywhere. He is wonderful and very helpful with samples and advice. www.doggiefood.com. Contact him and he will be so very helpful I can assure you. My golden is 6 yrs. and still has a few small allergy issues but the food is not one.
Good luck.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks hali's Mom for the feedback and contact number...will get in touch with tony and hopefully he ships products to the philippines...thanks so much... 


my pup doesnt seem to like go natural...her poop is still soft but not runny...


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

jaireen said:


> thanks sifuyono!!!....a couple of months back. that was my very first choice for my pup until i found out that its not available in manila yet.....as of the moment am using go natural on her but she doesnt seem to like it...so i will have to switich her againn to a different brand after she finish her bag of go....i wish solid gold would be available at that time and hopefully eagle's pack too....by the way, how did your dog respond to eagle's pack?..


at first, it little bit difficult to switch to EP natural , cause that product doesnt gives tasting smell.
so i add some curcuma and fish oil to increase his appetite, never leave the food bowl more than 10 minutes on each meal.
it just happened for 2 weeks, but now he ate EP natural like crazy....


----------

